# Question about Java Moss..



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, i am currently going to try and make a moss wall from java moss, since its just been laying there in my tank for the past 2 months doing basicly nothing but move when a fish swims by it. any way, is there any cheap way for stimulate growth of it.. like i said i am trying to make a wall of it, i have it in a plastic mesh hold where the fish are looking at it like... -************?- but yea, the question flat out is, is there any Cheap way to help the java moss grow and cover the mesh quicker. (this wall may end up being used as a floor for my fry tank if it works the way i want it too)


----------

